# is this heard county buck a shooter?



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2006)

do you like him?


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 17, 2006)

according to buckinfish...yes


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2006)

this should be interesting... what do u gues he scores and ballpark weight?


----------



## JH300 (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you kiddin,yea!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

he is a heavy deer for that area.  I would say he is going to end up in the 121 range.


----------



## tiger14 (Oct 17, 2006)

drop him!!!!!!


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 17, 2006)

id say 120s and 160 live


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 17, 2006)

I would guess the weight to be around 170lbs. and the score to be around 120".


----------



## Dean (Oct 17, 2006)

*122" - 127"*

rough score, could be a nice trophy , but also has great potential if not harvested. Maybe in another year he will add some mass and tine length. If you have high protein food source available to him he could put on another 15" and next year he would be in the 140's........anyway, my point is it is up to you and/or your club if/when you see him from the stand and you have a shot.


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 17, 2006)

well since i dont know if i will hunt there next year, i doubt i will let him walk....


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2006)

If you aren't going to be on there next year it's a no brainer in my book....kill him!!


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 17, 2006)

Shot Him.  I would.


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 17, 2006)

Do a little WWE and put the smack down on him and I think he would be 120ish as well.


----------



## jth678 (Oct 17, 2006)

id kill him and i wouldnt think twice lol


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd probably let him walk with a gun but drill em with a bow and not think twice. I might even shoot im with a gun. It depends on my mood and how long I have to look at him. I don't think he'll score over 110 though.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 18, 2006)

Down here that would be considered a huge deer and nobody would think twice of dropping him.  I sure wish I had the opportunity to actually have to think about whether or not a deer is a shooter.   

Did I mention how much I can't wait to retire and move back to GA?


----------



## Trizey (Oct 19, 2006)

Gross 100-108.

Body appears to be mature.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Oct 19, 2006)

*I tell you what*

You leave him be.. Go somewhere else and hunt next year and let me know where this place is and I'll let you know what he weighs next year and what he scored.. 
BOY TAKE HIM DOWN!!!!


----------



## KY BUCKHUNTER (Oct 19, 2006)

Well i would say let him go with a gun, He has some great potintial.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 20, 2006)

*He is a shooter!*

In my neck of the woods, HE IS A SHOOTER!!


----------



## Horn hunter (Oct 20, 2006)

Only if he gives you a shot


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 24, 2006)

I like'em


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 24, 2006)

He better not find his way to Jones County. Around my stand, he is down.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 24, 2006)

120 is being very generous. I think he's a big bodied deer, but no mass and no tine length won't let him score much above 110-115 in my opinion. The only info that makes a difference is the spread, and there is know way of knowing that unless one of you gets the shot. He will make a nice mount for someone though.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice Buck!!

Take him down.

Score in the 110-120.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 31, 2006)

Boom.


----------

